# 52 hour freight ride from hell, Tulsa to Needles



## SEMICHRIST (Jul 6, 2015)

i had a wild ride that i wrote about last year and thought i'd share it here. 

https://thesemichrist.wordpress.com/2014/03/11/weird-or-dead/

tell me what you think! there's also plenty of other posts about rambling in various formats, just click 'posts' at the top of the blog. currently i'm working on one about my recent time in Hong Kong!


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 6, 2015)

Reading right now you leaving the band and getting past the PCP wave. I dig your words man. Will be saved on my phone!


----------



## Matt Dawg (Jul 6, 2015)

You passed through the gates of Hell and eye of Sauron and came out the other side unscathed. Kudos to you, pal!


----------



## Kal (Jul 6, 2015)

Damn and Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Nov 4, 2015)

Getting me stoked to head to the southwest!


----------



## SEMICHRIST (Nov 7, 2015)

Buffalo said:


> Getting me stoked to head to the southwest!



def ride the BNSF transcon line (which is the ride described in my post) as opposed to the UP sunset line (I-10)


----------



## kecleon (Nov 7, 2015)

really well written, holds your interest. Thanks.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 10, 2015)

Very nicely done. I'm from Flagstaff, now in OR. Its good to see pictures of Preskit again. Fucking undercover homebum cops. That is a freakin' sight to see. Seriously, nice story.


----------



## travelingjoe (Nov 22, 2015)

AWESOME story. Hope my travels are half as good. Can't wait to feel the heat of the west coast!


----------

